# More goat pics / need your help choosing



## Roll farms (Aug 30, 2010)

Every year I drag my husband down to the barn to help me take pics of the new additions for our website and to try and improve some of the bad pics from the previous year.

It never fails that he'll take a shot before I'm ready or the goat will move riiight at the moment he takes the pic, so it's a frustrating and aggravating enterprise, but a necessary one.  

Anyway, these are the pics taken yesterday, there are a couple where I have 2 'decent' ones and I'm not sure which one to use...so I guess I want to take a vote...which pic do you folks think is 'better' for use on a website, as far as showing off the goat at it's best.

First is Peyton...She's a 75% Boer doe.
Side a







Side b






Then Saturday, a FB boer buckling and future new herdsire.

Side a






Side b






Then...the rest of the 'keeper' pics.  I took 126 photos yesterday to end up w/ this batch....

Well, this one isn't for the site, I just thought a group of running toggs was sorta funny looking....






Speaking of Toggs, this pic is our new Togg jr herdsire, "Buddy"...he's a goober.






One of his future wives, Missy.  She always looks odd in pics b/c the tips of her ears and tail are missing.  Her mama chewed them off when she was a baby.






These pics are all senior does, taken to replace their old shots on our site.

Tia (She's Saturday's mama, she had quads this year)....






Nissan, our PB Kiko doe






Levi, a big 75% red Boer doe






This is her daughter, Lacey, a new addition....88% Mahogany 2 teater, she's 4 mos old.






Her 1/2 sister (same dad) Reggie, 50% Boer, 50% Nubian...I think she's beautiful.  Dappled and paint....what's not to love??






Dallas, a 94% PB boer doe






And probably our "nicest" looking doeling, Patches.  I wish she wasn't as dumb / wild as she is.  She probably won't be here long b/c of her "I'll run into a fence rather than let you touch me" attitude.  We traded her for Lacey's twin sister.






Soooo...let me know which shots of Peyton and Saturday I should use, please and thank you???  

Sometimes you stare at your goats / their pictures so much that it's impossible to even tell what you're looking at anymore.


----------



## aggieterpkatie (Aug 30, 2010)

Ok, I like side B, then side A.  And I love Missy and Levi.


----------



## cmjust0 (Aug 30, 2010)

Peyton...side b, hands down.  


I was really on the fence about Saturday's two pics, though.  I like for the goat to be "forward looking" in a picture, which to me means butt left, head right..  Plus, with a leaned-over person in the background, it sorta accentuates that he's still a lad.  

Not that there's anything wrong with being a lad, but...I dunno...anyway.

I do like the stance in 'side a' better, but the fact that he's looking forward and doesn't have the frame of reference to indicate his size in 'side b' makes it more aesthetically pleasing to me.

So, Saturday...side b.


----------



## aggieterpkatie (Aug 30, 2010)

I was on the fence about him too.  I liked that he was standing alone in pic b, but I really think he looks longer bodied in pic a.  It was close though.


----------



## ksalvagno (Aug 30, 2010)

I like side B for Peyton and side a for Saturday.


----------



## jodief100 (Aug 30, 2010)

I like B for Payton but it looks a little washed out in comparison to A.  Whichever is her natural color adjust the darkness accordingly.  I am torn about Saturday.  I prefer B because I don't like the legs in the background in A.  I also like the stance a little better in B but his hindquarters are much better shown off in A.  Perhaps if you flipped A around that way he looks "forward" it may change the perspective.

I really like Patches, she is a nice looking doe.  Too bad she is a troublemaker.


----------



## Emmetts Dairy (Aug 30, 2010)

I like side "B" for both Peyton & Saturday.....and I like the running Togg picture...but I'm kinda partial to the Toggies!


----------



## Roll farms (Aug 30, 2010)

Peyton does look better in the Side B pic, but I was torn b/c I love her 'tan ear side' and it only shows in the Side A pic...that's why I needed someone to push me off the fence I was sitting on.

Saturday is just nuts.  That kid just refuses to be still.  He's the sproiningest goat I've ever seen, and moves at a flat out run.  
I bet I took 30 shots of him to get the 2 decent ones.  Most of the bad ones were his nostrils when he'd jump up to sniff the camera, or such a blur as he went by doing 75 mph.

The black cape on him extends further on one side, it makes that side look shorter.  I liked the side A pic b/c it shows his black marking and he looks longer b/c that's the shorter cape side...but don't like the legs in it either.

Funny side note...His 'nuggets' are half black / half white and have that 'yin yang' swirl thing going on...if I'd known they'd grow to look like that, I'd have named him YinYang.


----------



## TigerLilly (Aug 30, 2010)

First choice: Saturday, side B (he looks so good just standing w/o being held)
Second choice: Peyton, side B
I love Lacey!


----------



## Shiloh Acres (Aug 31, 2010)

Most definitely B for Peyton. I don't know that mch about conformation yet but B looks better all around for her. 

Saturday I'd be kinda torn on but ... Overall I think I'd go with B on him too. 

Funny thing -- I looked at the pics again after reading your last post and you can see the black on one side white on the other. Too funny! 

Enjoyed looking at the other pics. Some beautiful goats!


----------



## Dreaming Of Goats (Aug 31, 2010)

B and A


----------



## jodief100 (Aug 31, 2010)

I had noticed the black/white going on with Saturday's nuggets and was thinking "I wonder how that happened?"  I would say it looks kinda cool except it is pretty wierd to admit you're staring where ya aren't supposed to be.


----------



## Roll farms (Aug 31, 2010)

LOL...whenever someone's here to see goats, I turn Saturday loose and say, "Look at his nuggets."

Never did I think I'd grow up and ask folks to look at goat testicles.....

Thanks for the help and all the kind words.


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy (Aug 31, 2010)

Peyton: Side B
Saturday: Side A

Isn't it the dickens trying to get decent pictures of a goat?  Who would have thought?!

BTW, Reggie IS beautiful!

And ya, I never thought I would ever be explaining to my co-workers how much my Buck's goodies look like a mango...


----------



## cmjust0 (Sep 1, 2010)

Roll farms said:
			
		

> LOL...whenever someone's here to see goats, I turn Saturday loose and say, "Look at his nuggets."
> 
> Never did I think I'd grow up and ask folks to look at goat testicles.....




We're retaining three bucks this year..  

I know... :/ ...but I like'em.  

One of them, Dewey, is the PB (non-papered) nubian buckling who weighed 43lbs at 8wks, despite being one of dam-raised triplets.  He's just unreal right now...HUGE, and very, very muscular...he'll be used to make F1 hybrids with boers.  

Anahoo...he has the neatest sack.  Two-tone.  Black at the top, fading to tan at the bottom.  The "tan line" (for lack of a better phrase) is perfectly horizontal, too, like it's very simply _supposed_ to be that way..  

One of the other's we're keeping -- George, the boer/nubi hybrid buckling (whom we'll breed to other F1's down the road to make F2s) -- is also two tone...but one of his is white, and the other's red.   His weewee sheath is red, too, despite his underbelly being white.  

Goats are cool.


----------



## jodief100 (Sep 2, 2010)

Well, nuggets are a pretty important part of making baby goats, so we all pay close attention.  

I had 2 friends out at my place a few weeks ago visiting.  One, Jennifer is a city girl, never been on a farm.  We were all standing at the fence watching goats play when Jennifer exclaims "Look at the HUGE nuts on that one!"  I crane my neck around looking for my buck. I am quite proud of his prowess and like to show him off.  I don't see him anywhere......  Then my other friend says "Jennifer that is an udder."

Gotta love those city folk!


----------



## Roll farms (Sep 2, 2010)




----------



## ohne (Sep 5, 2010)

Peyton side B is defiantly her better side. Side A she is to stretched out which makes her dip in the top line, this also drops her angle from hooks to pins more. You will also notice that she looks potty in the side A picture and has lost much of the angulation in her hind legs. Also the Side B picture shows off her front end assembly better, it looks much more upstanding. While I would prefer to see her squared in a picture the side B is the better of the two. 

On Saturday I would go with side B too. Defiantly difficult but he gives the impression of greater depth of body in side B. also the side A shot he look scrunched down which isnt doing much for his front end. His hip looks better in the first one but with the hand in the picture I am not much of a fan. It really just draws attention to the fact that he needs to be punched down.  

Taking pictures is always a pain and can take forever but I am obsessive about it and want to represent the goats as well as I can so I will spend a lot of time doing it to get them right. But really the point of a website is to showcase your herd to potential buyers so why not do it right! The rest of the goats look ok but here a few suggestions that might help. 

Buddy has wonderful angulation to his rear legs and a nice front end. If you could set him a little wider it would help out also punching him down will level out that top line and angle from hooks to pins.  

How old is Missy? She looks very uphill! She looks a little in at the hock in the picture. If you set her at the hock you can straighten that out. I love Toggs, they are what I breed and show. 

Tia and Levi look very nice; I like them the best out of your Boer goats!  

Reggie is rolled back on her pastern closest to the camera, repositioning the leg might help with that!


----------

